# Tapatalk incompatibility with conversations?



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 21, 2016)

I am unable to use Tapatalk to view conversations on my Samsung Galaxy phone.  To be precise, when I attempt to view my messages, the page tries to load but never completes its cycle.  I also still show an Inbox and a Sent folder, and still show message titles as those messages existed before the site moved to the new threaded conversation style.  My inability to access messages while on my phone started when we moved to the new style.  (I can access conversations on my laptop and work computer, no problem there)  I tried uninstalling and re-installing Tapatalk this morning, but the re-install did not fix the issue.  

Anyone else experiencing this, and is there a known fix?


----------



## Radaceus (Apr 21, 2016)

I cant use tapatalk on my GS5, well at least I have not tried in a few months now after having the exact same issues you describe. No idea if the issue is fixed or not. 

As far as how to get around it, I scroll to the bottom of the page and click on 'Show Desktop Version' and make that my default while on my Samsung


----------



## Morrus (Apr 21, 2016)

Unfortunately, that's completely down to Tapatalk. It's third party software, and I have no control over it. Personally, I stopped using it a long time ago and just use EN World's mobile skin instead.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Apr 21, 2016)

Thanks, appreciate the update.  Glad to at least confirm it appears to be a global issue and not something wrong with my tech or connection. 

Edit:  I don't immediately see the mobile skin option. Where is it on the site?


----------



## Morrus (Apr 22, 2016)

CanadienneBacon said:


> Edit:  I don't immediately see the mobile skin option. Where is it on the site?




Everywhere. Just visit it on a phone.

If you've specifically selected one of the desktop skins instead, that'll override it. You'd need to clear your cookies and make your phone forget that.


----------

